# Bildkapazität & Automatisation



## The Scope (16. August 2002)

Hellas!

Problemm 01:
Ich mache Fotos für diverse Discos, die dann diese in ihre Bildergallerien inplementieren. Chef meinte das die Bilder zu lange zum Aufbau brauchen (zu geizig sich DSL zu kaufen*g*). Ich weiss allerdings nicht wie ich die Bilder von der Kapazität her kleiner bekommen soll, ohne dabei die Qualität zu beinträchtigen. Die Bilder werden in 2048x1536 gemacht und dann auf 800x640 verkleinert. Sind aber immernoch zu groß. 

Frage: Kann ich diese Bild von der Kapazität her kleiner machen OHNE die Qualtität zu beinträchtigen?

Problemm 02:
Wie gesagt, bilder für Discos...
Am Abend ca. 400 Bilder, davon kommen ca. 40 - 100 online.
Gibt es Programme, Plugins oder möglichkeiten im Photoshop meine Arbeit zu Automatisieren? Imemrhin mache ich das noch manuel (Bildgröße...). Kann man Photoshop irgendwie beibringen, das es sich die Bilder aus einem Ordner nehmen soll und diese alle auf 800x640 abändert?

Die erste Frage sollte hier viele interessieren, oder? Danke schonmal für die Zahlreichen Antworten. Ich hänge noch ein ziemlich farbiges Bild an, damit ihr ein bischen (so wie ich) rumtesten könnt  

Link zum Bild:
http://www.root.the-scope.net/other/tutorials_de_testimg_01.JPG


----------



## Nino (16. August 2002)

Ich würde jetzt in deinem Fall einfach als "gif" abspeichern.
Da enstehen schon Qualitätsverluste, aber nicht so, dass das jemand gleich erkennt. Probier es einfach mal und schaus dir dann an.

Außerdem kannst du die Größe eines Bildes nicht verkleinern, ohne das Qualitätsverluste entstehen =)


----------



## Kaprolactam (16. August 2002)

Öhm, nino das ist totaler Mumpitz! Für Fotos kann man Gif völlig vergessen! Die sind nicht nur viel zu stark gedithert, sondern auch noch größer als vergleichbare jpegs.
Das einzige was Scope machen kann, ist die JPEG-Qualität beim Speichern Stück für Stück zu reduzieren, bis es nicht mehr gut aussieht. Auf die Weise kann man man noch ordentlich sparen, aber Magische Tricks gibt's nicht.

Für Problem zwei gibt's Actions. Einfach eine neue Action erstellen, die Bildgröße ändern, in einen ANDEREN Ordner speichern, die Action stoppen.
Dann unter Datei -> Automatisierung -> Stapelverarbeitung die passende Action und das Verzeichnis angeben.

/Kapro


----------



## The Scope (16. August 2002)

JUP, Ninos vorschlag ist leider nicht sehr hilfreich! Hab sechs tests gemacht. Die GIFs haben die schlechtesten eigenschaften. Allerdings ist der tip mit den JPG Qualitäten sehr gut.Auf die Idee bin ich noch nicht gekommen! DANKEEEEE 

Tja, und das mit der zweiten sache,.. hmm,.. mal ausprobieren. Ich bezweifele das ich es beim ersten mal einwandfrei hinbekomme mit den actions,.. aber mal sehen 
nochmal danke

achja,.. wie erstelle ich ne neue action?
Ich habs irgendwo mal gelesen wie man actionen aufzeichnet, aber vergessen wo und wie


----------



## MTK (16. August 2002)

Hi,
also die Aktion erstellst du so:

Im Fenster Aktion gehst du rechts auf den Pfeil und wählst "Neue Aktion"
Dann Trägst du in dem Fenster das sich öffnet einen Namen ein und kannst auch noch nen Shortcut zuweisen (Ist für das was du amchen willst aber nicht nötig)
Alles was du jetzt machst wird aufgezeichnet!
Geh auf "Datei -> Öffnen" und wähl irgendein Bild aus.
Dann auf "Bild -> Bildgröße" und stellst die die fertigen Bilder haben sollen.
(Du kannst z.b. auch nur die Breite einstellen und die Höhe wird proportional dazu erstellt)
[So, wenn du willst kannst du jetzt noch ne Auto-Tonwertkorrektur drüber laufen lassen aber bei ner guten kammera ist das ja normal nicht nötig]
Jetzt müssen wir unser bild noch speichern. Geh also auf "Datei -> Speicher unter" (Wie man das mit "Für Web Speichern" machen kann hab ich leider noch nicht rausgefunden)und speicher dein Bild unter irgendeinem Namen. 
Jetzt musst du im Aktionsfenster das Aufzeichnen beenden (Schwarzes Rechteck)

So, um das ganze jetzt auf einen ganzen Ordner anzuwenden gehst du auf "Datei -> Automatisieren-> Stabelverarbeitung..."
In dem Fenster das sich öffnet musst du folgendes einstellen:
Aktion: Deine Aktion wählen
Quelle: Ordner
Dann auf Wählen und den Ordner wählen in dem die Bilder sind
Bei ""Öffnen" in Aktionen überschreiben" machst du ein Hacken hin.
Ziel: Ordner
Dann auf Wählen und den Ordner wählen in dem die fertigen Bilder gespeichert werden sollen.
Bei ""Speichern unter" in Aktionen überschreiben" machst du auch ein Hacken hin.

Bei Dateibennenung kannst du dann einstellen wie die Fertigen Dateien heißen sollen. Ist eigentlich alles selbsterklärend. (Unter Beispiel siehst du dann auch wie`s aussieht)

Jetzt noch das schwierigste: Klick auf OK und sieh PS zu wie es für dich abreited ;-)

So, jetzt sollt ich vieleicht noch erwähnen dass du das ganze nicht für jeden neuen Ordner komplett neu machen must sondern du kannst einfach wieder auf "Datei -> Automatisieren-> Stabelverarbeitung..." gehn und wenn du sonst nix mit Stabelverarbeitung machst sind die letzten Einstellungen noch alle da und du must nur die 2 Ordner (Öffnen und Speichern)neu wählen.

So, ich hoff das war einigermasen verständlich.

MTK


----------



## Nino (16. August 2002)

Keine Ahnung aber bei mir hat es funktioniert =)
Aber diese Idee ist auch sehr gut


----------



## Kaprolactam (16. August 2002)

"Keine Ahnung" trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf  Dieter Nuhr hat für diese Gelegenheit ein prima Zitat geprägt...

/Kapro


----------



## The Scope (17. August 2002)

BOAHHHHH, Hammer! DANKE MTK!

Wenn nur jeder so viel Geduld auf Fragen aufbringen würde wie du, dann würden nur PS-Genies im Internet rumsurfen *g*

Echt, hammer geil erklärt! Danke nochmal!


----------



## Nino (17. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von The Scope _
> *Wenn nur jeder so viel Geduld auf Fragen aufbringen würde wie du, dann würden nur PS-Genies im Internet rumsurfen *g**




Naja, wollen wir es hoffen... =)


----------



## Mythos007 (17. August 2002)

Chellaz zusammen, chellaz The Scope,

ich habe hier einmal ein Droplet für Dich erstellt.

Das einzige was Du nun noch erledigen müsstest, ist den
Ordner mit den zu optimierenden Bildern auf die Droplet-
Datei, die sich hier im Anhang befindet, zu ziehen.

Danach sollte sich automatisch Dein Photoshop öffnen und:

 alle sich in Deinem zu optimierenden Ordner
befindlichen Bilder auf die richtige Größe bringen
 farblich leicht korregieren
 für das Internet optimieren

Diese Bilder werden dann unter:

C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator\Eigene Dateien\
Eigene Bilder\Auf 800x640 optimierte Bilder 

abgespeichert ... (Diesen Pfad kann ich
aber auch nach belieben abändern ...)

Eine Kurze Beschreibung findest Du auch noch einmal in der
Anleitung die sich zusammen mit der Droplet.exe in der hier
angefügten .zip-Datei befindet ... Viel Spaß damit und bis
dann dann euer Mythos

Bei Fragen und Anregungen email an  => Mythos007@tutorials.de

N.S.: Sollte jemand Bedenken haben, eine .exe Datei auszuführen
so versteh ich das - ich kann ihm/ihr gern erläutern wie er/sie dieses
Droplet selbst erstellt oder Ihr könnt euren PC auch sofort auf Viren
überprüfen lassen => Online-Virenprüfung


----------



## MTK (18. August 2002)

Interessante Tuts auf deiner HP :[ @ Scope


----------



## Nino (18. August 2002)

lol 
Habe ich auch gerade bemerkt.


----------



## Kaprolactam (18. August 2002)

The Scope erhält hiermit eine *Verwarnung* wegen Copyrightverletzung! 
Hilfestellungen hier aus dem Forum sollten nicht ohne Benachrichtigung des Urhebers, und vorallem ohne Angabe Selbigens zu Tutorials umgemodelt werden. Die Beiträge, speziell Anleitungen, sind geistiges Eigentum der Autoren.

/Kapro


----------



## CvH (18. August 2002)

hey das ist echt mies von *Scope* !

ps wegen der Automatiesierung !
Es gibt da auch ein Prog (namen vergessen, schei##e) da kann man aus vielen Formaten (psd , jpg tif , ...) einfach und schnell exportieren nach was man will sprich auflösung Kompremierung etc ... geht echt gut , ich hatte es mal aber nach datenverlust war es hinüber , wenn jemand weis wie das heis kann er ja mal was sagen =)


----------



## Mythos007 (19. August 2002)

Ich glaube das Programm nennt sich Photoshop ? 
oder meinst Du ACDSee oder Thumbs ?


----------



## CvH (19. August 2002)

ne das war nene selbstständiges prog
acd wars nicht das hat sowas zwar auch aber das ist nicht so das ahre !


----------

